# A Few Shots of our Tribe..!!!.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous dogs-Matilda's expression is priceless!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love thes pictures. Your pups' faces are so expressive.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures of your pups! I love all the "M" names, too!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You've really have captured their personalities in each of these individual photographs. And the eyes tell the story...great shots!!!

I'm curious to hear the story behind the names all starting with M?

Pete


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great shots as always Wally.
#3 is really nice.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous dogs-Matilda's expression is priceless!





BayBeams said:


> Love thes pictures. Your pups' faces are so expressive.





Wendy427 said:


> beautiful pictures of your pups! I love all the "M" names, too!





FeatherRiverSam said:


> You've really have captured their personalities in each of these individual photographs. And the eyes tell the story...great shots!!! I'm curious to hear the story behind the names all starting with M? Pete


Thanks everyone for looking and appreciate the kind comments....

Hey Pete, it kinda was all by accident... Our Cat (and is a Bombay) who we called _Mollie_ was the start of the "M"s. 
Mollie came along after we lost our previous cat Hollie, who BTW live to over 21 years old. 
So my wife wanted a name similar but not the same, so Mollie was it..!!!. 

And then came our Golden boy _Maccers_, and his official name was _Mackenzie_ and was not picked because it started with "M"....
Then came _Maesie_ which means "_Mother of Pearl_". We called her this as she was very light with a tint of Gold, just like a pearl. 
Again this was a coincidence that it started with "M"...
And last was _Matilda_ or as we call her, _Mattie_, _Tilly_ or _TillyBud_ and she comes to all her names . 
Oh and sometimes "_Munchkin_"... And that even starts with an "M"... :doh:
Matilda was the only one that my wife decided should have her name starting with "M"...
I think it started something with our friends as some have done the same but with different letters... Go Figure...  LOL...

This is a photo of Mollie who was the start of all of the "_M_'s"...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful family!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

soxOZ said:


> Thanks everyone for looking and appreciate the kind comments....
> 
> Hey Pete, it kinda was all by accident... Our Cat (and is a Bombay) who we called _Mollie_ was the start of the "M"s.
> Mollie came along after we lost our previous cat Hollie, who BTW live to over 21 years old.
> ...


She's absolutely beautiful!!! 

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful dogs and cat! Really enjoyed seeing your babies!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of your gorgeous puppies


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lovely pictures Wally. I feel like I could reach right out and pet Mollie!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> Great pictures.





Cathy's Gunner said:


> Beautiful family!





FeatherRiverSam said:


> She's absolutely beautiful!!!  Pete





Wyatt's mommy said:


> Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing.





Wagners Mom said:


> Beautiful dogs and cat! Really enjoyed seeing your babies!





*Laura* said:


> Gorgeous photos of your gorgeous puppies





sameli102 said:


> Lovely pictures Wally. I feel like I could reach right out and pet Mollie!!!


 Again many thanks everyone, we’re really grateful for all your kind words about all our lovely tribe, Mollie, Maccers, Maesie and Mattie…
And glad you liked our Girl Mollie, the Cat... ...


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

They all are just darling! I like Matilda's sad face, make her look extra cute!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

GoldCharm said:


> They all are just darling! I like Matilda's sad face, make her look extra cute!


Thank you, she does have a cute sad looking face... ...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! I particularly like the one of Matilda!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Your dogs are just gorgeous!!!


----------

